# meine Mail-Adresse missbraucht?



## Sepp6 (14 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
seit einiger Zeit haben bei mir die Spam-Mails stark zugenommen; d. h.: täglich bis zu 20 Stück.
Da es sich ausschließlich um dubiose Sachen handelt (Viagra, u.ä.) nehme ich an, dass ich in irgend einem Adressbuch bin, dass missbraucht wird.
Vor "100" Jahren war es ein Bruder von mir, der als DAU sein IT-Leben fristet.
Aus dem Quell-Text kann ich (natürlich) in so einem Fall nichts verwerten.
Abwehrende Software kann auch nicht funktionieren.

Nun, was bleibt mir noch übrig?
Bin für jede Anregung dankbar.
Sepp

P.S. Halte AntiSpam- u. AntiViren-Software "tagesfrisch".


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Mail-Adresse missbraucht?*

Bei Antispam.de im Wiki findest Du genug Infos zu Mailspam.
Kategorie:Mailspam - Antispam Wiki

z.B.
E-Mail-Spam vermeiden - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Sepp6 (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: meine Mail-Adresse missbraucht?*

Danke für die Links.
Habe ja inzwischen diverse AntiSpam-Software ausprobiert, aber letztlich ist ja doch Handarbeit anzusetzen.

Insgesamt konnte ich mein Wissen bzgl. des Problems erweitern.
Gruß Sepp


----------

